# Samsung SSD 970 Evo Plus wird nicht erkannt



## PigeonJonas (28. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin absoluter Anfänger, was die technische Seite angeht (der normale Zocker halt). 

Kürzlich ist meine alte Sata TB abgestürzt und habe zum Geburtstag von meiner Schwester oben genannte SSS NVMe 500GB bekommen.
Kurz eingebaut, im Bios auf M.2 geändert (dort wird sie auch erkannt), beim starten von Windows wird sie dann aber nicht mehr als Speicherfähiges Medium erkannt. Wie gesagt, ich bin totaler Amauteur auf der Hardwareseite und bin mir nicht sicher, was der nächste Schritt für mich sein sollte oder ob die Karte überhaupt mit meinem Asus Z170-A kompitabel ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. September 2020)

Systemsteuerung (die alte meine ich) -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung
Es geht auch schneller  bei Windows 10:
Im unteren Suchfeld, am Desktop, "Computerverwaltung" eingeben, oder Rechtsklick auf Start und man sieht unter anderem dort auch die Datenträgerverwaltung.

Dort musst du die neue Platte Initialisieren, danach Formatieren und einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen.

Ich habe dir mal schnell ein Video herausgesucht wo du dies einfach siehst: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MuO2l5bKguo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





PigeonJonas schrieb:


> oder ob die Karte überhaupt mit meinem Asus Z170-A kompitabel ist


Sollte sie schon, aber die Hersteller aktualisieren die Kompatibilitätslisten auf ihren Seiten nicht ständig weiter.
Wenn sie im BIOS erkannt wird, ist das generell ein sehr gutes Zeichen.


----------



## ich111 (29. September 2020)

Damit du wirklichen Nutzen von der ziehst solltest du das System aber eh auf der m.2 installieren (dazu alle anderen Laufwerke bei der Installation abstecken)


----------



## PigeonJonas (29. September 2020)

Vielen Dank an alle Antworten! Habe die Karte jetzt auf M.2 umgesteckt und dank dem Tutorial initialisiert.


----------

